# Sweet Package Deal :)



## carlalotta (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought these bikes from a local collector who is switching to the vintage motor bikes. It was like Christmas all over again when I  was  unpacking them at my house  We are still trying to date/figure out some of these so if you have any info, I would  appreciate it! 
Shelby Princess




Shelby with a 2-Speed



Colson Hi-Lo



Dayton Champion



NOS Schwinn



Western Flyer



Shelby


----------



## carlalotta (Mar 19, 2010)

Hawthorne



Schwinn Lincoln



Schwinn "The World"



Monark 5-Bar



Colson Grill Tank



Roadmaster Supreme



Dayton Huffman



Gene Autry


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 19, 2010)

It's too much I can't procces the awesomeness!!!!
Wait til my wife sees your thread she is going to faint.
Nice haul.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 19, 2010)

I hit the floor too,Strings!! What an awesome collection you bought


----------



## JOEL (Mar 19, 2010)

WOW! Some of the finest lady's bikes ever. Great haul Carlalotta!


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 19, 2010)

COngratulations on a great cache of womens bikes!!

Let me guess, J.S. collection?!


----------



## Gordon (Mar 19, 2010)

Definately a great haul. The Shelby Princess is fairly easy to date because they only made the hidden springer in 1941 and 42.


----------



## miss america (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!  Those are absolutely fantastic!!!!!!  Shane was right, i almost fainted.  Its so nice to see another girl collecting girls bikes.  It makes me super happy yo know there are a few more girls bikes that are safe from some boy parting them out


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 20, 2010)

this one is a 1941. either Huffman Champion, or Dayton Mainliner. you can tell by the rack and headlight, also it should have the bolted on kick stand.


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 20, 2010)

With so much of this hobby focused on boys bikes it's sure nice too see some great examples of girls bikes. 
It is tough to choose my favorite but I think that it would have to be the Roadmaster Supreme. The curved tubes on that are amazing.
Josh


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 20, 2010)

If we had smilies on here, I'd use the jaw drop hitting the floor one! Congrats on a great haul!


----------



## pedaling pete (Mar 20, 2010)

I know what I will be riding when I am 90! A girls bike.Must have safty concerns. Can I lift my leg over the bar?


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 20, 2010)

did you buy part of john stansbury collection? he's the only person around there with that nice of stuff.


----------



## jwm (Mar 20, 2010)

Gotta' love the Gene Autry bike. Giddyup cowgirl! Everything else is just way too cool also.

JWM


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 20, 2010)

Carlalotta your my hero I want first right of refusal for the girls schwinn hollywood with hanging tank


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was once corrected while on a vintage bike ride. I told the guy the bike he was rideing was the cleanest ladies bike I had ever seen. I was wrong. He told me, it's called a *step through* bike. So I guess we should be a little more politically sensitive. I'm thinking step through or possibly the bike you ride when you can't lift your leg high enough to ride the other kind of bike. By the way my two girls would love to ride any one of those very nice step through bikes. Nice score!!


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 21, 2010)

Perhaps the PC step-through argument is a bit tongue in cheek but if the gentleman that “corrected” you on the ride was riding a balloon tired classic with a step-through frame then you were both wrong; he was riding a girl’s bike. The original market for balloon tire bikes in the 1930’s through 1950’s was children, not adults or people with limited leg and hip movement issues.

The origins of step-through frame design are purely derived from gender specific issues revolving around dress and decorum that were prevalent in Victorian times and were still to some degree part of common practice into the 1950’s. 

The terms men’s and lady’s which are appropriate for most bicycles produced before WW1 appear infrequently after the American Bicycle market became child driven in the twenties and are more appropriate for the adult sized lightweight models (again, clearly divided along gender lines) that returned to some popularity in the late thirties than for balloon tired models which were designed and sized for children.

If you look at typical headings for balloon tire bikes in the catalogs in which they were sold, the predominant references are for boy’s and girl’s models and are drawn 100% along the lines of the frame design. At that time if you suffered from limited mobility issues you would have been directed to the invalid chair section of the catalog.  

While it is not incorrect to refer to the basic frame design of a girl’s (or lady’s) bike as step-through, it is unrealistic and historically inaccurate to discard the gender reference which was the basis for their design and to drop the labels and the understanding of why and how they were originally marketed. A guy who rides a vintage girl’s bike today and insists it is a step-through bike may be attending to his own issues more than those of any special needs people within earshot.  

I don’t have a history of riding girl’s balloons when I do get out for a ride but to be fair I did notice recently that a big advantage to the step-through frame design is that when you have painted yourself into a corner stacking and arranging your collection, it is a lot easier to extricate yourself walking through girl’s models rather than having to climb over a group of boy’s bikes


----------



## walter branche (Mar 21, 2010)

it is going to be a fantastic day in bike history world ,when PHIL MARSHALL, gives a speech, or does some video bicycle history for you-tube, if phil and scott got together and compared notes and original catalogs ,,they should write a book !!! it would be on the best seller list  ,,if every one  contributed ,photos of there finest machines, there could be a correct historical reference ,to all makes and models ,,  looking forward to meeting phil marshall,and california scott.. thanks florida cycle forensics-walter branche


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 21, 2010)

I did not expect that much of a responce. You pretty much nailed it, the step through guy in question recieved the nickname step through and later that year had been banned from the ride due to a few restraining orders. Really to bad, he had a nice touch for fixing up girls bikes. the girls bike he was rideing that day was a early sixties Hiawatha in almost better than original condition (if thats possible). Anyways thanks for the great responce next time I will have a better prepaired responce myself. Ok I found a picture of the bike and a link to one of the rides. There are some very nice bikes to check out. Oh and this took place around halloween.

http://elkdrugdropouts102008.shutterfly.com/21


----------

